# D11-500 replaced by D12-100



## sharpvampyr (Mar 1, 2010)

My mom was having an issue with her D11-500. The issue was that the receiver, when it changes channels, does not display picture until about two to three seconds after the channel has been changed. Audio, however, is immediately changed when the channel changes. I called in to DirecTV and got it replaced with a D12-100. The D12-100 is doing the exact same thing, immediately after activation.

I thought it was something along the lines of software needing to be updated, so on both receivers - I forced a software download. My mom has a 32" Philips Plasma connected with composite cables. I used the composite cables that came with the new receiver, because I figured it might be something as simple as changing the cables. At the time that I was troubleshooting with the agent, I did not actually have the cables available to swap them out.

The problem that I am running into, is that I have an LG Plasma, a D12-500, and I am using composite cables, too. I have no problem changing channels and having immediate video and audio. Both televisions are HDTVs and I have them both set to auto detect the aspect ratio and convert the picture to fit the screen size for the televisions. So the picture I am getting fills the screen and does not have the bars on top. How is my television/receiver combination able to automatically detect video and audio after channel changes, and my mom's television/receiver combinations unable to do so?

Any answers/suggestions/comments are appreciated.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The D11 and D12 are both SD receivers and only output 480i 4:3 SD video. HD televisions look at what signal is being presented to them (from an external device) then do their internal up/down resolution adjustments. Two to three seconds is not at all unusual for an HDTV to take to display a picture when changing channels.

There may be a setting in your mother's TV that lets you set it to only look for/accept a 480i input. If so, that might help speed up the video appearing.


----------



## sharpvampyr (Mar 1, 2010)

I've searched every menu in her television and I cannot find any settings to change it. I did have an issue with it previously (before I started noticing this current issue) where it would seem like the screen was jumping. If I was on Game Lounge, it would appear to be shrunk and then the screen would "jump" and it would appear the size that it should have been when the video would first appear on the screen. I changed the setting in the television to auto detect aspect ratio and then fit to widescreen.

I want to know why my LG will display audio and video immediately upon channel changing and it takes two to three seconds to display video on my mom's Philips. I set her Philips up the same way that my LG is set up. I'm using the same type of cabling.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

Turn off all that autoscaling stuff. That is most likely whats causing it. Theres nothing to autoscale anyways because like Carl said, the boxes will ONLY output 480i and 4:3.


----------



## sharpvampyr (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay, but why isn't it causing it on my LG television? I have everything set the same way.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

sharpvampyr said:


> Okay, but why isn't it causing it on my LG television? I have everything set the same way.


One is a Phillips
One is a LG

There is a difference.

Instead of letting the TV change the aspect ration, just lock the TV in question to whatever format is prefered. Be it Full, Just, 16x9, Panoramic or whatever the names may be.


----------



## sharpvampyr (Mar 1, 2010)

When I originally had it locked on one format, the screen would seem like it was jumping. When it would first appear, it would appear smaller, and then there would be a flicker on the screen and everything got slightly larger. It would do that enough times to become annoying, as well as causing a headache.


----------

